# O rings



## DaveH (18/11/15)

I thought I would have ago at 'blowing' some O's. 
I nearly got quite good at it, in fact I would have if it wasn't for the 9mg nicotine. 
Might be better if I practice with 0mg nicotine next time. 

Dave


----------



## blujeenz (18/11/15)

Probably better if you used pure VG for your O's practise. lol
I got a mild head buzz off 3mg nic but then again I havent done the nicotine thing in ages, you also tend to hold the vape in your lungs a lot longer when trying O's.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ezekiel (18/11/15)

Im an ex hubbly smoker... so Ive got my practice done. Had some trouble with the massive vaper produced by drippers,but better now. Ive been wanting to write a tutorial for a long time, but haven't gotten around it.

Some advice. You need to control your airflow from your lungs first - you have to be able to get just the right amount of vapour in your mouth before you'll be able to blow rings consistently. Try using an empty toilet roll,or even better, an empty kitchen paper roll, to blow rings. This will help to control airflow.

And secondly... might sound strange but it works occasionally: try to blow a ship (like Gandalf). You wont succeed (or if you do, it will be a one in a 1E30 chance and you wont have proof), but your mouth shape will ten to one be in the correct form. As funny as it sounds... 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

